# new to trails



## elbandita (Sep 13, 2013)

Trail riding is about the independence and the adventure. In my assessment you might not trust your horse to climb down the narrow pathways. I assure you he can. Gated horses are quite the sure footed ones and are characteristically bred to be trail riding companions. Lucky you. Relax let your horse do it's job and enjoy the scenery.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

First of all trust your horse. Second is I bet what you really don't like is how rough your horse gets going down hills, this is common. Work on collecting your horse when going down hill, this will get your horse smoother bit still won't be as smooth as on flat or going up hills so don't expect a miracle. It takes you from bone jarring to manageable rough.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

It's all about enjoying a day on your horse. I love letting my Foxtrotters move out on a trail with great footing. But I also enjoy seeing him use his head and work his way through the tough stuff. Whether it be a steep up or down hill, picking his way through talus or deadfall. 

I ride a horse so I can enjoy the scenery and not watch where my feet are stepping.


It's not about always going fast. A ride can be very enjoyable by over coming difficult challenges




Or getting your horse thru tight spots 
Both leading 


Or in the saddle



But I will admit, that I'm not bothered by heights. I'd rather ride down a steep hill than back track and have to find an easier way off the side of a mountain.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I enjoy it all. I have one friend who rides gaited and I also have a gaited horse, so we tend to go out gaiting together. Then I have another friend who has Quarter Horses and likes to explore rugged terrain. Almost never faster than a walk though because we are in downed timber, rocks, and hardly ever on an actual trail!

So I enjoy both kinds of riding and I have a horse to match each riding style. Actually, the Fox Trotter can do both, and her baby, who is 1/2 Quarter Horse, is still pretty green so I tend to take him in the rugged terrain (keeps him thinking instead of goofing around) and his momma the Fox Trotter is my "fast" horse for when I am on good footing and want to move out.

I guess what I am saying is there are different riding styles of trail riding and I enjoy them both and tend to adapt to whomever I am riding with.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

Wow Painted horse what pictures!


----------



## RhondaLynn (Jan 26, 2010)

I also am a little apprehensive on the downhill. I had a horse many years ago that stumbled some on the downhill and actually fell a couple of times. THAT made me nervous on the downhill. But, I finally figured out the saddle was too narrow for my wide horse and was pinching her shoulders during the downhill. 

I have now have a surefooted mare but I still don't enjoy the downhill. But I love the trail ride.. in fact I live for it.. so I just have to get thru/over the stomach clinch and pull my big girl panties up and go on!!

Rhonda


----------



## Corazon Lock (Dec 26, 2011)

I love it all. My perfect trail is something with major challenges but also has flat areas to move out in. 

I used to be scared of going down hills, but I've learned that just trusting your horse is the best way to cure the anxiety of it. I've also got a saint of a trail horse, so that really helps! A lot of practice with it should help you overcome the discomfort of it. Just remember to sit back as your horse goes down and to let him have his head. It makes it go a lot easier! 

I do have to say that the one thing I do not enjoy is off-roading from the trails. I'm always concerned that my horse will cut himself or step on something.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

When I go trail riding, I'm going to relax, not for a challenge. I ride in state parks where the trails are maintained, but have lots of hills. It's great exercise for my horse, though not what I'd consider technical by any means. That's how I like it


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

luke4275 said:


> I;ve done 5 trail rides so far.. And I never seem to enjoy going down a narrow and very rocky path. when the horse seems to be having trouble or is at least very careful . what is the pleasure in doing this? I seem to like wide open paths where I can move


Is there any rule that says you have to go down narrow & rocky paths? Or is that what the people you ride with want to do?

To tell you the truth, I don't enjoy riding those sorts of trails myself, 'cause I'm not all that good a rider (yet!). I'd much rather ride old logging roads, or follow paths through meadows or along the lakeshore. So that's what I mostly do.


----------



## AQHSam (Nov 23, 2011)

As the others have said, you have to trust your horse. You can only control the situation so much in the saddle. When I first started trail riding on my horse in 2011, he was barely a 5 yr old. Some of the trails we went on made me gasp out loud and suck in my breath (and hold my breath!)

I thought, ohnoway. 

Two weeks ago, we went trail riding and after sliding down (seriously, my horse stepped and slid the whole way down) this one particular hill my riding buddy said, "Wow, you have come a long way."

I didn't understand and she then told me that on my first trail ride I pretty much audibly freaked out the whole way down that particular hill. :shock: And just now, I took it without a second thought.

Huh.

My horse and I have been in some jams. We got caught in thorny bramble and he stood still while we were both cut out of the thorns. We have had to leave the trail and work our way around fallen limbs, trees close together and other obstacles. He has learned leg yielding which has saved many a kneecap. He has taught me that I can trust him.

But most importantly, I know that he has an even greater sense of self-preservation than I do. He does look where he puts his hooves and if he does spook I am not worried about us flinging off the side of a ledge.

I trust him to not do anything unsafe and I believe he trusts me to not do anything stupid.

You need to build up that trust and experience. If you are freaking out on the downhill, they are too steep to begin with. I didn't realize it, but my riding buddies had been avoiding some of the hills that caused me to freak out. They threw that one back in the ride two seasons later and it helped.

Do downhill work that does not have a steep grade or drops where you have to step down other than walk down (picture stairs). Avoid narrow paths at first.

Second hill advice: Picture a beginner downhill skier. It will take you longer, but guide your horse down the hill on an angular motion so he is diagonal to the side of the hill and not straight downhill (like a Z). This will control his speed and prevent you from feeling like you are falling downward. Use the entire width of the path and stop before the angle turn so you are moving at your speed. As you both gain confidence and balance, you can make your Z smaller until you are almost heading straight down parallel to the trail.

My biggest issue these days with hills is Sam has become very familiar with some of the trails and the not so challenging ones become a free for all for him. (Hey Mom! Let's skid down to the bottom!) 

Good luck!


----------



## Tazmanian Devil (Oct 11, 2008)

luke4275 said:


> I;ve done 5 trail rides so far.. And I never seem to enjoy going down a narrow and very rocky path. when the horse seems to be having trouble or is at least very careful . what is the pleasure in doing this? I seem to like wide open paths where I can move ( I ride a gaited horse bec of disability and I think I like to move fast because its hard for me to move fast on my own 2 feet) but going down rocky narrow steep paths.. I cant get to like them and am wondering if I;m missing something


Yes, you are missing something.

In barrel racing, you have to go around the barrels in a specific way.
In reining, you have to ride a specific pattern.
In jumping, you have to jump the prescribed obstacles in the specified order.

If you don't like the patterns or obstacles, you are in the wrong activity.


In trail riding, you can do whatever the heck you want. Don't like to cross streams? Go around 'em or find a different trail. Don't like steep paths, don't use 'em. Find a different path.

Nothing wrong with having a preference on which type of trail to ride. Ride the ones you like and don't ride the ones you don't like. It is that simple.  Trail riding should be about having fun.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

verona1016 said:


> When I go trail riding, I'm going to relax, not for a challenge. I ride in state parks where the trails are maintained, but have lots of hills. It's great exercise for my horse, though not what I'd consider technical by any means. That's how I like it


For me, the more challenging a trail is the more fun I have and the more relaxed I become. When I ride flat trails I find myself bored, wishing for something more challenging.


----------



## MysticTrev (Oct 2, 2013)

PaintedHorse I just had to say I LOVED that "tight spot" pic with the saddle up front! Sorry I know a bitfftopic:


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Darrin said:


> For me, the more challenging a trail is the more fun I have and the more relaxed I become. When I ride flat trails I find myself bored, wishing for something more challenging.


I've only ridden a flat trail once, and I also found it to be pretty boring. But I think that's mainly because it was a mixed use trail and I really couldn't go above a walk. I think I'd really enjoy a nice wide, flat (empty) trail where I could get a good canter going


----------



## Corazon Lock (Dec 26, 2011)

Yes, trail riding really has no "rules" that say that you have to do certain obstacles. Stick with what you like!

Personally, for me, an entirely flat trail is rather boring unless there are some water crossings or logs for my horse to jump (he's a hunter when he's not a trail horse!). I like a good gallop or a brisk canter even, but I enjoy the challenge and the thrill of going up and down hills and riding on harder land. 

On a side note, I have a friend that vocally and literally FREAKS OUT every single time we go up or down even a moderate hill. She likes her trails flat.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

We get off and walk through the occasional rough spot.


When one mistake by the horse pretty much means you going to fall off a cliff and get hurt


But there is nothing like a challenging ride, Even if I have to dismount for a small section of the ride.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

Corazon Lock said:


> On a side note, I have a friend that vocally and literally FREAKS OUT every single time we go up or down even a moderate hill.


Ummm... Define moderate, please  'Cause I have a couple of friends whose idea of 'moderate' is anything the horse doesn't actually slide down.


----------



## Bajacookiedough (May 1, 2014)

Not everybody likes it. Not everything is fun for everybody so it's ok. I find it fun because it gets my trust up and I get exited about trusting my horse more and more 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Corazon Lock (Dec 26, 2011)

Haha James, it would be easier to show you by picture. Let's just put it this way. I live in Iowa, north central to be exact. Most of the land is flat. There are some hills, but nothing too challenging. We've never done butt sliders. If it's even a little bit steep, she flips out. That's also through any water crossings, over bridges, and down any hills.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Ride the places you enjoy. Find a riding buddy (buddies) who enjoy the same terrain. 
We don't ride in groups because we don't want to ride to anyone else's program and we don't want to listen to the whining and complaining. 
BTW...I think Painted Horse is a Trail Riding God!


----------

